# I've got it: Lakers offseason needs



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sign Malik Rose, he says he wants to play with the Lakers

Trade Walker, Hunter, 27th pick to Clippers for 8th pick(Qyntel Woods), they might do it. I've heard some crazy rumors about this trade, but they'd probably ask for Fox or Horry.

Resign Mitch Richmond and Jelani McCoy

Let George go

You'd have a lineup that would look like this:

PG: Fisher/Shaw
SG: Kobe/Richmond (He could finally get some playing time (10-20 minutes a game)
SF: Woods/Fox
PF: Rose/Horry/Medvedenko
C: Shaq/Madsen/ McCoy


:grinning: :grinning:


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I would love it if the Lakers were to get Malik Rose, that guy hustles.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Malik also has a good medium range jump shot. I'd have him over Oak(like it's been rumored) any day of the week.


----------



## bullsGO4seVEN (Jun 14, 2002)

*I like Malik Rose (I'm a Lakers fan and don't know how I got this username).*

He hustles, plays defense, and can actually grab boards unlike Horry or Samaki. But we've got to keep Horry because he is clutch in the clutch. Sam has got to go. I'd also play Medvedenko behind Shaq so he can get more minutes and develop as a player. Madsen and McKoy are strictly reserves. At SF I really want to keep George. I think he's a restricted free agent but I'm not sure. Either way I want him back. He gives us rebounding, depth, hustle plays, and the guy is learning how to shoot. He can also play SG and PF if needed. Obviously Shaq and Kobe are keepers and I'd like to hang on to Fox as well. The one guy I'd like to use as trade bait is Fisher. After his good shooting at the Finals his value is as high as ever. But don't be fooled. He has become one-dimensional. I'd rather have the old Fisher back. He has clearly lost at least a step since the foot injuries, doesn't play great D anymore, and just sits back by the 3 point line waiting to unload. He needs to either come off the bench as a 3pt specialist or be dealt. I want a bigger, quicker guard in there who isn't a liability on D. Maybe someone like Alvin Williams from Toronto fits the bill. And Shaw definately is not worthy of being a backup anymore. He is in the same boat as Madsen and McKoy. Just keep him around for his wisdom. He is an accident waiting to happen on the court. I want to get a player like Lue in here. A smaller, quicker guard who can come in for short stretches and defend guys like Stoudamire and Bibby. My candidate is Maurice Baker from OSU. He is 6-1 175 and can fly. Play this guy for maybe 5-6 minutes a game on a really quick PG so we don't have to move Kobe over. Basically here is a starting lineup I'd love.
PG Williams/Maybe we can get a guy like Jon Barry to backup
SG Bryant/whoever wants to play 5-10 minutes a game
SF Fox/George
PF Rose or Clark/Horry coming off the bench
C O'neal/Medvedenko


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

For the last time, you are not getting a lotto pick for scrubs. It won't happen. Now, if you are serious about a trade to get a lotto pick, you can start offering Horry, Fisher, and your pick and then maybe we can talk trade.

By the way, when did Malik Rose say he wanted to play for the Lakers? Do you have a link?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Go here*

Go to www.realgm.com and search for trade 623696, then tell me if you can get a top lottery pick for "scrubs."


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Why should I care about some trade another user created? That doesn't make it reality.....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Ha!*

You're a great moderator aren't you, you must be so proud! Part of your job is to not be disrespectful to other users. Are you being disrespectful? Yes.:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Mr. X I don't think KC is being disrespectful at all. He said you can't get a lottery pick for scrubs and he is right. You haven't offered a valid argument to refute it. 

KC I haven't read that Malik said he wanted to be a Laker but we are hoping some how he'd find it attractive to come to LA ala Walker. Isn't he a FA ?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Yeah*

Why should I care about some trade another user created?
-Quote from KC

First of all, yeah that's pretty disrespectful.

Second of all, yes Malik Rose is a FA, and I read in some article in the paper that he is looking to come to LA.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Disrespectful..? Do you know what that word means? I'll accept DP's opinion on that matter...

DP, Malik Rose would be an excellent addition to the team. He is indeed a FA, but I can't see him "giving up" the battle against the Lakers, like Samaki did. He is the type of hustle player that Samaki Walker really isn't. However, I still would like to see where he said that he wants to play for L.A.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Mr. X 

No one has to believe or care about a make believe trade some poster created on realGM or some fantasy board. That is not to say he is disrespecting the *poster* on this board.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Here is what I would like to happen:

Sign:
Mitch
Slava
Rodney Rodgers
Jerome James
Greg Anthony


Release,opt-out,don't sign:
Samaki
Lindsey
George
Jelani
Shaw

Draft:
Tayshaun Prince

Lineup
C-Shaq,Slava,James
PF-Rodgers,Horry,Madsen
SF-Fox,Prince
SG-Kobe,Mitch
PG-Fisher,Anthony


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Rogers?*

First of all, James would back up Shaq, definitely not Medvedenko. Why would the Lakers not resign Brian Shaw? He can be used as a mentor for younger players, and he is still a good back up guard. The Lakers wouldn't release Walker, they would trade him, same thing with Hunter. Rodney Rogers is not a starter. He is far to undersized to start in the Western Conference. The Lakers would get eaten up by teams like Sacramento, Minnesota, Portland, and especially San Antonio. LA is after a starting PF, not a back up, the already have Horry.:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Mesage to DP and KC, not insulting*

The trade was about what we were talking about. It wasn't totally irrelevant. KC was saying that the Clippers would never trade the 8th pick for "scrubs" as he called them. I went to realgm.com, and tried out a trade, and it was accepted. I just wanted to prove to KC that it could happen. If he doesn't want to read it, then he must be stubborn, and refuses to admit that he might be wrong. I just believe that the reason that the 
Clippers would possibly take the trade is because they are after a good veteran player. And obviously, KC totally disagrees.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

X

Check you PM.


----------

